# Seaview



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Hey Guys,

Custom Moebius 39" Seaview Build up. Airbrushed to match the actual Miniature. Both Seaview and Flying Sub feature independent lighting. Again, as per my usual builds, lit to scale and not overly lit for the sake of being lit.Limber holes drilled out/scratch-built preassure hull.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Nicely done! The lighting looks just right. Anymore pics?


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Trekkriffic said:


> Nicely done! The lighting looks just right. Anymore pics?


Thanks.

Yes indeed...

http://www.iann.net/models/markm/moebius_models_seaview/


----------



## Nektu (Aug 15, 2001)

looks great... what did you use for your main hull colors? Mixed, or off the shelf? Best, K


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Nektu said:


> looks great... what did you use for your main hull colors? Mixed, or off the shelf? Best, K


No, I made a custom mix for the hull colors.


----------

